
Show HN: prm – A minimal project manager for the terminal - eivarv
https://github.com/eivind88/prm
======
omnidan
Very nice. How well does this work with the `fish` shell? Also, have you
thought about setting an envvar that stores the current project name so you
can do things like display it in your shell prompt?

~~~
eivarv
Thanks. I don't really know how well prm works with bash-alternatives (like
fish and zsh), as I don't use them myself. I'm very much open to contributions
that fix issues with these (that don't break bash support), though.

There already is prompt-integration (at least in bash) already, though this is
perhaps not very clear from the readme at present.

~~~
omnidan
Alright, I tried it out, but it doesn't seem to work on fish :(

Here's the issue:
[https://github.com/eivind88/prm/issues/2](https://github.com/eivind88/prm/issues/2)

------
grn
Nice. I did something similar some time ago: [https://github.com/grn/bash-
ctx](https://github.com/grn/bash-ctx)

